# H Boats



## teachertalk1234 (Sep 14, 2005)

I have seen several if not all the H class of the old NZS in the gallery. I take it then there are a number of members who are H Boat men. I could hardly call myself one as I only sailed on two and that was from the back end of their time, they were the ***berland Voy 47 and Sussex. Anyone out there who remembers them I would be pleased to exchange reminiscenses of hard but very friendly ships, especially on the NZ coast.

Philip


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome to the site Teacher, I am sure that you will enjoy it and no doubt there are "H" ship men here somewhere.


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Welcome Teacher, enjoy the site and I am sure you will make contact with a number of the members who sailed on them.


----------



## seabreeze (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi Teacher ,, welcome H Boats, I signed on the Hauraki feb 1960 as fist trip deck boy after sailing round the world to Kiwi and back and paid off in july 1960. Signed on the Hauraki again ,in Lyttelton, New Zealand after signing off the Turakina [maiden voyage] for the voyage home via Cape Horn .I did a round the world trip on the ***berland in 1963. Fine ships the H boats Good crowd ,Good feeders. SEABREEZE


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Teachertalk,

I sailed on Sussex and Hinikura - 1970's. They were great ships, fantastic crowds, generally all though sometime the oil and water mixture became some what volitile, but on the whole a great experience. Hard work, but by god you played hard. Did they play sussex by the sea entering and leaving port on the Sussex???

Dox.


----------



## dmor319 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Mv Sussex*

Hi Teachertalk
Was on the Sussex in 1963-1964 did three trip on her, she was a very good ship, and they played Sussex by the sea. ald\so did a trip on the Hertford. 
Regards
Dave Morris Vindi 60


----------



## hashcookie (Jun 23, 2006)

*h boats*

hi teacher, did my first trip to Kiwi on the Haparangi, had shuch a good time i stayed with her a couple of trips till the enevitable sack, then sent to the Huntington then the ***berland ,I think she was classed as an h boat.Chatty but happy


----------



## cptpugwash (May 14, 2008)

hi teacher sailed on the hurunui 70 till 72 may also have photos of other nz ships


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

Joined "Hauraki" in Avonmouth, October 1972 and left her in London in March 1973. Old Man was Capt. Laidlaw, I was 4th. Eng. I imagine we did a voyage to N.Z., but can't remember, and I was never in the habit of keeping a diary.


----------



## davyt (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Teacher re H boats,like you I loved my time on them short as it was.I joined the Huntingdon in london july 65 jumped her in napier dec 65.was sent back to the UK apr 66.I signed on the ***berland in Lyttleton with the Royal Yt.Britannia lying alongside,so I had a right royal send off.we came home during the strike took her round the land & drydock in swansea.I have great memories of my time on them & would do it all again given half a chance great lads to sail with fantastic time had by all.Wish I could have handled the bevvy better when I was 17.I would have stayed longer at sea.


----------



## CrossedFlags (Oct 30, 2009)

Greetings Teacher.
Huntingdon was my first "H" (C/R/O - head of dept of one) where I flew out from UK and joined in New York 1969. From there to several ports on the eastern freeboard of US, folowed by Panama, Australia, NZ, Cape Horn (Dec 12 '69), Canary Isles, Genoa, Piraeus, Famagusta, Marseille and back UK.
Next "H" was Hinakura for three voyages over 22 months. She went UK, Panama, Australia or NZ, Mediterranean and UK. She was a happy ship.


----------



## Supern (Apr 29, 2007)

My oh was second on the Sussex, Nottingham, Hurunui and Hertford 68 - 73.


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

Was with NZS 66 to 69 main H boat was Haparangi but was also on Tekoa and others fading in memory! Full of bull**** in the mates(my) department but had good time with the engineers. Scottish twang did not really fit in at the time!


----------



## Bill Greig (Jul 4, 2006)

Did my first trip as 2/R/O on the Sussex joined Jan 1975 for 6 months, then on to the ***berland for an 8 month stint as R/O. Think I must have upset someone in the office! Apart from the antiquated radio gear it was happy times, many fond memories of escapades on the Kiwi coast.


----------



## john24601 (Nov 18, 2008)

I was on the Haparangi in 1973 and the Hertford in 1974 - great ships and as an engineer a tremendous learning experience. The camaraderie was second to none and the delights that awaited you on the NZ coast still linger in the memory.....


----------

